# making a fpac



## joeswine

*there* are lots of ways of making a* fpac* or *flavor package* this one for fruits, works well foe me and it's easy..................

*we* started with fresh blackberries, wash them and drain them, place them in non stick pan add some *cabernet* for moisture and simmered down the fruit ,you can see the berries turn from *black* to red and start to get soft, we mash them gently to help release the sugars and phenols' and let them cool, then added them to our mesh bag and immersed them into the primary along with the juice and oak, smells like wine heaven, started off at 1.10 -were now on the 7th day fermentation and the sg is at 1.03 and the color is like inky ..........notice the one time we used a lid, that was to start a stem juicing process all the berries essence in the lid was not allowed to evaporate in to the air we trap it and used the juices.


----------



## Arne

Great post, Joe. I am sure many folks have wondered what is meant by f-pac and you have cleared that up for them nicely. Thank you, Arne.


----------



## joeswine

FPACS COME IN ALL STYLES AND TYPES,FOLLOW THE BLACKBERRY WE WILL SHOW YOU MORE WAYS VERY SOON...

CAN YOU SEE HOW WE STARTED OUT WITH A SLOW SIMMER AND THEN PLACED THE LID ON IT , TO TRAP STEAM JUICES THEN WE FINISHED OFF WITH THE SAUTÉ,ALWAYS BEING GENTLE WITH THE FRUIT..........THAT'S THE KEY TO MAKING A GOOD FPAC,WE ADDED THIS TO THE PINO NIOR ON 3/27 OF THIS YEAR WE STILL HAVE AWAYS TO GO ,THIS IS A EIGHT WEEK WINE TO FINISH....DID YOU ALSO SEE THE* PLUMS,NEXT TIME OUT THAT WILL BE MY FPAC....................................*there is another method of using a fpac and that is (*a cold press)*to enhance the base after fermentation,use the fruit of your choice as a infusion of flavor ,wash the fruit as normal and gently squeeze the fruit in a bowl this will trap the juices remember fermentation is now completed, *you want some fruit still in tact, plus juice( this is not cooked)* how ever you chose place the fruit into the carboy and let it settle out ,this then will lend itself to the mix in two weeks remove the fruit and rack the wine ,let it settle out, then taste. cold press method 2nd way


----------



## cimbaliw

OK, I'm finally taking the plunge. I've got two pots on low. One has 6 small apricots and two mangos, the other 6 plumbs. The only other additives are a splash of viognier and merlot respectively. The plum is destin for a batch of inexpensive merlot (+raisins/tannins) and will get added in about 10 days. The apricot mix is for a future chard or viognier. should I add sugar? can I freeze the apricot mix for later use? I don't know why I'm so insecure about this. first time jitters I guess.


----------



## geek

Joe, do you have a fruit type per wine type?
That Pinot Noir, you're adding blackberries and/or plums as an fpack in the primary.

What would you add to say a 12L GSM kit (grenache, syrah, mourdevre) that I just started yesterday?

..


----------



## joeswine

*Answers*

*cimbaliw:* yes you can freeze in a air tight back no problem.
 o sugar is required at this stage.

 *geek*:look at your wines flavor profile and ask yourself what defines the taste?then ask what flavors do you want it to have>


----------



## NC-beeman

Hi Joe
that is a very informative post, but I have a few questions. The flavor pack is added after primary fermentation, then at what point in secondary do you add it, and how do you get the bag into the top of the carboy and how do you get it back out?


----------



## joeswine

*Gozs into*

FIRST,LETS SET THE TABLE.
ADDING A FPAC (_FRUIT_) IN THE PRIMARY ,IN A BUCKET...........AS PICTORIAL SHOWS.....
NOW THE BATCH IS BECOMING A BLENDED WINE IN PRIMARY.

IF YOUR GOING TO ADD IT IN THE SECONDARY IT THEN BECOMES A BACKGROUND ENTITY  ..JUST BEFORE FINAL FERMENTATION HAS STOPPED.

*UNDERSTAND?????*

*NOW LETS SAY I HAVE MADE THE WINE AND I THEN DECIDED (COMPLETELY DONE)THAT I WANTED TO ADD RASPBERRIES,I COULD BY HAND SQUEEZING THEM AND PLACING THEM IN THE CARBOY(USE A FUNNEL) SO THAT THEY WOULD BECOME ANOTHER FLAVOR COMPONENT ,IT'S A LITTLE WORK TO RACK AND GET THE BERRIES OUT BUT THAT'S WHAT MAKES THE DEFERENCE IN WINEMAKERS TAKING THE EXTRA STEPS AND MAKING THE DIFFERENT.*

*UNDERSTAND???? IN THE PRIMARY ( PART OF THE OVERALL BLEND),IN THE SECONDARY(AS A FLAVOR COMPONENT) AND THEN FINAL PHASE (AS A BACKGROUND COMPONENT),THERE IS NO LAW STATING YOU CAN'T ,YOU NEED TO BE WILLING TO TAKE A CHANCE AND DEVELOP THE OUTCOME.THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX.*


----------



## joeswine

FPACS COME IN ALL STYLES AND TYPES,FOLLOW THE BLACKBERRY WE WILL SHOW YOU MORE WAYS VERY SOON...

CAN YOU SEE HOW WE STARTED OUT WITH A SLOW SIMMER AND THEN PLACED THE LID ON IT , TO TRAP STEAM JUICES THEN WE FINISHED OFF WITH THE SAUTÉ,ALWAYS BEING GENTLE WITH THE FRUIT..........THAT'S THE KEY TO MAKING A GOOD FPAC,WE ADDED THIS TO THE PINO NIOR ON 3/27 OF THIS YEAR WE STILL HAVE AWAYS TO GO ,THIS IS A EIGHT WEEK WINE TO FINISH....DID YOU ALSO SEE THE* PLUMS,NEXT TIME OUT THAT WILL BE MY FPAC....................................*there is another method of using a fpac and that is (*a cold press)*to enhance the base after fermentation,use the fruit of your choice as a infusion of flavor ,wash the fruit as normal and gently squeeze the fruit in a bowl this will trap the juices remember fermentation is now completed, *you want some fruit still in tact, plus juice( this is not cooked)* how ever you chose place the fruit into the carboy and let it settle out ,this then will lend itself to the mix in two weeks remove the fruit and rack the wine ,let it settle out, then taste. cold press method 2nd way


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting in the beggining*

ZESTING FOR FLAVOR AND FUN.....
Making Extracts​ All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar.​* Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
* Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
* Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
* Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
* Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
* Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
* Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
* ​ Making Simple Syrup​* Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
* Process:
* Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
* Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. 
_ Zesting Made Simple​ Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the "white stuff" underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## spunk

Im a canner great idea making the syrups but since I doing canning im not comfortable not using the pressure cooker or water bath method. But youhavr me thinking, giving me more ideas for later use. Thanks spunk


----------



## joeswine

Think of all the potential for flavor combinations you could have?

Order of Pictures for F-Pak:
Rinse Berries
Add to the pan
add juice
change color
add a lid for a few mins 
change colors and smoosh
more cooked down
finished f-pak
add to bag


----------



## vernsgal

Thanks Joe. I'm starting an inexpensive pinot noir and just got some blackberries. Since I picked up a couple of these kits I'm going to do one batch with fpak in the primary and on the other kit add them in secondary. That way I can compare the outcome


----------



## joeswine

*starting a x kit*

THINGS to remember????  raise the sg at the beginning, primary fruit will take longer and will have a acidic taste until it settles out takes a little longer to come around , have patients. CHECK PH. ..tannins addition..

SECONDARY ,addition results should be SUTTLE but none the less berries ,remember the* chems* very important and always keep on gong data it's easy to get confused as to where you are in the development . GOOD LUCK..


----------



## brewski09

Anyone using this for mead recipes? I'm in the planning stages of an apricot mead right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## joeswine

*corithian grape fpac*

HERES ANOTHER WAY TO MAKE A FPC ,THINK OF WHAT YOU CAN DO ON YOUR OWN.
A Grape that isn't a Grape but is a Grape
Lon Rombough 
If you've ever had currant buns, or any other baked product with "currants" in them, you, like 99.9% of the public, thought the "currants" were the little red fruits that grow on bushes. Nope.
The dried "currants" used in baking are actually a true raisin, a dried grape. Called "currants" because one of the names of the grape they come FROM is "Zante Currant" also known as Black Corinth, and many other names, THIS is the variety dried INTO "currants" that are used in baking.
Black Corinth is the name you will usually find it under in America, though in recent years it has become known as "the Champagne grape" due to advertising by a produce dealer who specializes in it. Ironically, there is an old American grape called "Champagne" that is a very coarse, rough tasting labrusca grape of low quality, about as far FROM Champagne as you could get.
Black Corinth is a very odd grape in many ways. In it's natural state, the clusters have very few berries and they are hardly bigger than pinheads. In wild grapes, the sexes are in separate vines, male flowers on one, female flowers on another. This is true even in wild Vitis vinifera, the classic grape of commerce. Black Corinth is an "almost male" in that the flowers have well developed anthers, and very tiny ovaries, probably representing a first step towards evolution of a perfect flowered grape. Hence, when it does set fruit, there are only a few per cluster and the berries are tiny and seedless. However, the variety was doubtless kept as a source of pollen so that the female flowered varieties would set full crops.
How did Black Corinth come to be used at all, if the berries are so few and tiny?
It's a very old variety, probably Greek, and the story goes that a donkey was tied to a vine of it and the animal started going around the vine until the halter rope rubbed the bark off. Instead of dying, the vine healed the wound and the grapes, which were minuscule in other years, were large enough to eat after the vine was girdled. There is certainly a grain of truth in the fable as girdling was a standard practice in increasing the set and size of seedless grapes until the discovery of the plant hormone gibberellic acid and it's ability to do the same thing with less labor.
Girdling, or hormone treatment, causes the clusters to set full crops, though the berries are still tiny. Because the stems also remain tiny, the berries can be eaten with the stems on. This makes the variety seem very dainty and rather glamorous (thanks especially to articles showing frosted clusters of them with glasses of champagne - hence the "champagne" grape) and home growers who have seen this decide that Black Corinth would be fun to grow., which is too bad because it's NOT a home grower's grape.
WE TOOK THESE GRAPES PLACED THEM IN A VACUME SEALED BAG AND FROZE THEM THEN WHEN WE WANTED TO USE THEM IN OUR CABERNAY WE DEFROSTED THEM AND SQUEEZED THEM RIGHT IN THE BAG AND PLACED THEM INTO THE MIX,EASY.PLAN AHEAD ALWAYS.


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting in the beggining*

Making Extracts​ All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar.​*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
* Making Simple Syrup​*Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:
*Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
*Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. 
_ Zesting Made Simple​Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the "white stuff" underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## joeswine

FPACS COME IN ALL STYLES AND TYPES,FOLLOW THE BLACKBERRY WE WILL SHOW YOU MORE WAYS VERY SOON...

CAN YOU SEE HOW WE STARTED OUT WITH A SLOW SIMMER AND THEN PLACED THE LID ON IT , TO TRAP STEAM JUICES THEN WE FINISHED OFF WITH THE SAUTÉ,ALWAYS BEING GENTLE WITH THE FRUIT..........THAT'S THE KEY TO MAKING A GOOD FPAC,WE ADDED THIS TO THE PINO NIOR ON 3/27 OF THIS YEAR WE STILL HAVE AWAYS TO GO ,THIS IS A EIGHT WEEK WINE TO FINISH....DID YOU ALSO SEE THE* PLUMS,NEXT TIME OUT THAT WILL BE MY FPAC....................................*there is another method of using a fpac and that is (*a cold press)*to enhance the base after fermentation,use the fruit of your choice as a infusion of flavor ,wash the fruit as normal and gently squeeze the fruit in a bowl this will trap the juices remember fermentation is now completed, *you want some fruit still in tact, plus juice( this is not cooked)* how ever you chose place the fruit into the carboy and let it settle out ,this then will lend itself to the mix in two weeks remove the fruit and rack the wine ,let it settle out, then taste. cold press method 2nd way


----------



## geek

Joe,

So you add the fruit fpack after fermentation....do you add sorbate to prevent any re-fermentation?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## joeswine

*Adding flavors*

geek this all depends on how you want the wine to finish .........adding berries in the primary ..marries the berry to the base.
.........adding the berries to the secondary becomes a background flavoring.
(both are done before chemicals are added) ......................................

if you have a finished wine and want to add a flavor to it: make sure the wine is *still* and has be _chemicalize_ but before fining is completed...once berries have been added wait to see if the wine has no re-fermentation started, ABOUT A WEEK,if not re-rack and prepare to bottle.................................


----------



## joeswine

*things to remember*

Ready? getting close to wine making season in *September and* *October juices* will be coming in from _California _and _Italy _are you ready?

Things to remember, there are many tools for winemaking toolboxes I think a very important these three items are at the top of my list* and they are things to remember.

**Capitalization,* is the process of adding sugar to unfermented grapes must in order to increase the alcohol content after fermentation. The technique was in and prevented by a French chemist from the name applies this process does not make the one sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Actually, the sugar in capitalized wind cannot be tasted.

*Potassium metabolic sulfite*, is a common one or must attitude, where form sulfur dioxide gas so2. This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as a potential intent oxidant, protecting both the color, and the delicate flavors of wine.

Typical dosage is 1/4 teaspoon potassium metabolic sulfate per 6 gallon bucket of must prior to fermentation, and 1/2 teaspoon per 6 gallon bucket at bottling. Winemaking equipment is sanitized by spraying with 1% solution.

*Potassium sorbate*, is used to inhibit molds, and yeast in one. Also known affectionately as wine stabilizer, potassium sorbate produces sorbate acid when added to wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wind is rack for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will render any surviving yeast incapable of multiplying. He's living at that moment can continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no disease will be present to cause future refermentation.when a wine is sweetened before bottling, sorbate is used to prevent refermentation when used in conjunction with potassium met bisulfite. it is primarily used with sweet wines, sparking wines and some hard ciders but may be added to table wines which exhibit difficulty in manintain9ing clarity after fining.


----------



## joeswine

*White grape fpac*

HERE IS A FPAC YOU CAN MAKE LIKE THE PROS,THINK OF IT AS A COOKING LESSON WITH GRAPES AND FOLLOW THE THOUGHT PATTERN YOU CAN USE IT AT THE READY OR FREEZE IT FOR LATTER.QUICK AND READILY AVAILABLE AT ANY FOOD MARKET.
WHAT YOU'LL SEE HERE IS THE BEGINNING OF THE PROCESS WASHING ,DE-STEMMING AND SAUTÉING DOWN OF THE GRAPES,BY THE WAY THE WINE WAS LONE STAR LORI A COASTAL WHITE VERY CLEAN AND REFRESHING SO I DRANK THE 375, AS WELL AS SHARED IT WITH MY GRAPES THEY ALSO APPRECIATED IT I'M SURE,THANKS LORI ANOTHER GREAT PIECE OF WINE MAKING.
 IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT THE WINE MANUFACTURES AREN'T MUCH DIFFERENT FROM US ,THEY PLAN ,CONTROL AND ORGANIZE THEIR METHODS AND THEN ,EXECUTE ERROR,DON'T BE AFRAID ...THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX....


----------



## joeswine

*Thompson seedlss grape fpac continued*

FOLLOW THE WHOLE PROCESS........Order of Pictures for F-Pak:
WASH GRAPES
DE-STEM
PLACE IN SAUTÉ PAN ON LOW HEAT
ADD A 1/3 CUP WHITE WINE (ANY TYPE)
HEAT GRAPES UNTIL THEY BECOME SOFT GENTLY SMASH THEM DOWN WHILE THEIR COOKING (ABOUT 10 MINS)
THEN YOU'LL SEE THEM START TO REDUCE THE LIQUID,YOU'LL FEEL THEM START TO GET MUSHY
STOP THE COOKING AND LET THEM COOL,ONCE COOL ENOUGH PLACE THEM EITHER IN ZIP TIGHT FREEZER BAGS OR VACUUM SEAL LIKE I DID IF YOU HAVE ONE,DATE AND PLACE THEM IN THE FREEZER FOR LATER SO THAT YOUR READY WHEN THE TIME COMES OR IF YOUR READY NOW AND YOU PLANNED OUT THIS EFFORT THE LET THEM COOL JUST A LITTLE AND PLACE THEM EITHER IN PAINTERS BAGS OR ALLOW THEM TO FLOAT FREELY IN THE WINE PRIMARY.OR IF YOUR PLAN IS TO USE THEM IN THE PRIMARY BY ALL MEANS DO SO,PLAN YOUR WORK AND THEN WORK YOUR PLAN.


----------



## Geronimo

I'll never use Everclear again! YUCK!! I tried to make my coffee extract with it, and while it did a fine job of extracting the essential oils and flavors, the final product was absolutely disgusting. I threw it all away and make a new batch with a reasonably good 80 proof Vodka. The end result is SOOOOOO much better!! I have no reservations about using it in a port kit I'm making.


----------



## joeswine

*everkleer?????????*

what was your process and what was your base as apposed to simple syrup? If done in balance the everkleer becomes muted.


----------



## joeswine

*Grape packs*

NOW THAT WINE MAKING SEASON IS HERE AGAIN ,NOT THAT IT EVER GOES AWAY,TRY THIS*Thompson seedlss grape fpac continued* 
FOLLOW THE WHOLE PROCESS........Order of Pictures for F-Pak:
WASH GRAPES
DE-STEM
PLACE IN SAUTÉ PAN ON LOW HEAT
ADD A 1/3 CUP WHITE WINE (ANY TYPE)
HEAT GRAPES UNTIL THEY BECOME SOFT GENTLY SMASH THEM DOWN WHILE THEIR COOKING (ABOUT 10 MINS)
THEN YOU'LL SEE THEM START TO REDUCE THE LIQUID,YOU'LL FEEL THEM START TO GET MUSHY
STOP THE COOKING AND LET THEM COOL,ONCE COOL ENOUGH PLACE THEM EITHER IN ZIP TIGHT FREEZER BAGS OR VACUUM SEAL LIKE I DID IF YOU HAVE ONE,DATE AND PLACE THEM IN THE FREEZER FOR LATER SO THAT YOUR READY WHEN THE TIME COMES OR IF YOUR READY NOW AND YOU PLANNED OUT THIS EFFORT THE LET THEM COOL JUST A LITTLE AND PLACE THEM EITHER IN PAINTERS BAGS OR ALLOW THEM TO FLOAT FREELY IN THE WINE PRIMARY.OR IF YOUR PLAN IS TO USE THEM IN THE PRIMARY BY ALL MEANS DO SO,PLAN YOUR WORK AND THEN WORK YOUR PLAN


----------



## vernsgal

I thought I'd post my progress of my 2 pinot noirs. As mentioned earlier in this post, I have taken Joe's f-pak lessons and applied it(blackberries) to 2 identical pinot noirs. The 1st one I added the f-pak to the primary the 2nd to the secondary.July 17-Both starting SG were very close to same(1.096 & 1.100).July 27 I racked the 2nd one,SG .996, added sorbate and f-pak.July 30th racked the 1st one off f-pak.Racked 2nd off f-pak on Aug.9.
They've both had k-meta added to them and have been bulk aging since.
Taste- the 1st one that had it added in primary has a smoother taste with an aftertaste of balackberry.
the 2nd has blackberry more upfront and has a bit of a bite.
More aging on both will give a more accurate tasting.
Overall, as Joe has said it depends on if you want the taste upfront or not.
Thanks Joe with your help on this!


----------



## joeswine

*Chardenay*

this is kates chardonnay inexpensive kit that when tweaked worked out great we used grapefruit zest in this one to kit up the fruit acidity ,follow the flow.................................


----------



## joeswine

*Chardonnay continues*

follow the process.............


----------



## joeswine

*Black berry fpac*

FOLLOW THE FLOW,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## joeswine

*fpacs*

There is know limit to the variety of _fpacs _you can make and store for later use, next I will make a pomegranate fpac and apply it to a zinfandel island mist kit also I will make a *concord grape* fpac for use later.... stay tuned.............


----------



## joeswine

*Concord fpac*

CONCORD FPAC ,THIS ONE YOU SLOW SIMMER ON LOW FLAME ,FOLLOW THE FPAC PROCESS ON THIS ONE IT IS FABULOUS WHEN FINISHED IN AROMA AND TASTE ,WHAT CAN YOU USE THIS FOR ADDING TO A VIOGNIER OR A SHARAZ OR EVEN A TASTE TREAT FOR A CAB...............THINK OUT SIDE THE BOX..................................................


----------



## Thig

Joe I made a pomegranate wine about a month ago and realize I probably should have saved some of the seeds for an fpac, but I didn't. I was thinking of buying some Pom Wonderful (which unlike some is 100% pomegranate juice) and reducing it down over low heat to use as an fpac. Do you think that would work?


----------



## joeswine

*pomegranate fpac*

*thig*......................yes, very much so *pom* is the tastiest *pom juice* out there ,do it after the secondary place the volume of what you made in a mixing pail and add to taste stir vigorously cover and let sit over night be ready to bottle, taste and see if that's what you want, then you decide .......it also may take a little longer to become it's own do to the fact of entering a outside component but a little time in the bottle never hurt in the long run,,,,


----------



## joeswine

winter is setting in for use in the northeast of the states,,,,,,,did you make fpacs to work with through the cold months??????????????follow one of the processes.......................


----------



## joeswine

*pomeagranet fpac*

pomegranate fpac...follow the flow...............


----------



## brewski09

On the pomegranate note, has anyone used the POM brand pomegranate juices? How did it turn out?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## joeswine

*pomegranate fpac*

THERE is a brand called POM,pomegranate juice I would use that install that 1 month before bottling it should also do the trick, although making a fpac is easy and more flavorful, it has a deeper taste of the fruit in it after it's completed no artificial taste ,know what I mean?.............................


----------



## joeswine

*cellos*

*cellos *are a nice way to end a hollow Espresso Chello
What we used:
9 cups espresso (this is your base) (1 ball jar)
½ ball jar simple syrup
½ ball jar coffee bean extract
½ cup everclear
What to do: 
Add your base (all the espresso, dump in the pot.)
Next , add the coffee bean extract (little at a time, to taste).
Then, add simple syrup to taste, a little at a time. 
The, taste to see if the alch. Is good. Most likely, it will need more.
Add everclear to taste, make sure to not put too much that it overpowers. 
Once you are happy with the results, pour back into (2) clean ball jars and put the lids back on. It should sit a day or so to blend. Then you are ready for bottling. 
Espresso Cello
 note: the picture reads *12 cups* it should have read *9 cups*.


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting in the beggining*

this is the time of the year for gift giving and what better gift to give then something you yourself have made. Follow ZESTING FOR THE FLAVOR OF IT.................
Making Extracts​ All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar.​* Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
* Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
* Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
* Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
* Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
* Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
* Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
* ​ Making Simple Syrup​* Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
* Process:
* Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
* Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. 
_ Zesting Made Simple​ Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the "white stuff" underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## joeswine

*Black berry fpac*

MAKING A FPAC FOR THE BLACKBERRY PINO NIOR,EASY AND DELIOUSE...................


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Joe 
Can I make a f-pac and freeze it until I need to use it ? or would it be better to freeze the fruit rather than the f-pac ?


----------



## joeswine

*Fruit fpac*

I never need to freeze fruit to defrost later ,your not going to need that much depending on what your trying to get done so while it's fresh(fruit) cook down a pound or so place it I a air tight container and freeze, for a background flavor ,but if your going to us it in partnership with a base wine like my *blackberry PINO* *NIOR *then fresh in season is the only way to go, planning is the key, I have a Thompson seedless grape fpac I made in the late fall for a wine I will be doing the first of the year, got it! sometimes freezing takes the life out of fruit at least that's my way.


----------



## joeswine

*Thompson seedless grape fpac continued*

Thompson seedless grapes are year around table grapes and are good for rounding out a wines balance. Try this easy exercise and use for later.


----------



## joeswine

*Fruit fpac*

HAVE YOU DONE ONE YET????????????...JUST REMEMBER TO WASH,SIMMER DOWN AND GENTLY CRUSH THEN IT'S READY TO FREEZE OR TO BE PLACED INTO THE SAUCE...GOT IT!


----------



## joeswine

*pomeagranet fpac*

I had fun with this one, have you tried one yet??


----------



## joeswine

*Thompson seedless grape fpac continued*

you can make your own and freeze it for later or use it at the ready, they add texture and body and you don't need a lot for a 6 gallon batch. follow the process it's easy and you can put you personal touch on your wine.


----------



## joeswine

*Making a grape fpac*

EASY FUN AND AFFORDABLE,FOLLOW THE PROCESS FOR FLAVOR AND BODY.....READY ANYTIME.


----------



## joeswine

making and fpac can be fun and rewarding. It just takes a little time a little patience and some good planning to add your touch to your wine have you tried one yet?


----------



## joeswine

this is for you Corinth.....................


----------



## joeswine

*Expresso cello*

Espresso Chello
What we used:
9 cups espresso (this is your base) (1 ball jar)
½ ball jar simple syrup
½ ball jar coffee bean extract
½ cup everclear
What to do: 
Add your base (all the espresso, dump in the pot.)
Next , add the coffee bean extract (little at a time, to taste).
Then, add simple syrup to taste, a little at a time. 
The, taste to see if the alch. Is good. Most likely, it will need more.
Add everclear to taste, make sure to not put too much that it overpowers. 
Once you are happy with the results, pour back into (2) clean ball jars and put the lids back on. It should sit a day or so to blend. Then you are ready for bottling.


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup*

HAVING THIS SUPER AID AT THE READY IN YOUR TOOL BOX IS A MUST.EASY AND QUICK AS WELL AS LONG LASTING.
Simple syrup 

simple syrup is a key component in wine making weather your boosting the alcohol level or doing a capitalizations process (same thing) or just back sweetening at the finish ,simple syrup is fundamentally a more assured way to go and the process is simple this is a tool every wine maker should have available in his or hers tool box.
To make Simple Syrup We use Pure Can Sugar Only.
Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.
So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.

First:
-Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
-Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
-Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
-Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
-Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
-With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
-You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinitely. 

This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

*taking a brake*

taking a break will restart up on APRIL 20th


----------



## joeswine

okay the time is here and you have plan are you going to use a FPAC???? REMEMBER TO ASK YOURSELF WHAT IS THE PRODUCTS TASTE PROFILE, YOU WOULD BE SURPRISED WHAT A HAND FULL OF GRAPES CAN DO TO THE STRUCTURE OR A BERRIES TO A RED WINE , PLUMS TO A CAB JUST A FEW,USE YOUR IMAGINATION WHILE ALWAYS KEEP THE WINES* PROFILE* IN MIND AND ALWAYS...................................
THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX


----------



## joeswine

*Grape FPAC*

A GRAPE FPAC DIDN'T COME WITH YOUR WINE KIT MAKE YOUR OWN,IT'S SIMPLE ,EASY AND QUICK,WHETHER YOU USE IT NOW OR FREEZE IT FOR LATER................................


----------



## joeswine

*Concord fpac*

CONCORD GRAPE FPAC FOR THOSE WHO LOVE CONCORD WINE.
CONCORD GRAPE FPAC FOR THOSE WHO LOVE CONCORD WINE.TRY [email protected]@@@


----------



## joeswine

*Extracts for flavor and fun*

using extract is a very creative way of putting your on touch on a wine or cello,easy and fun ,try one and see.....


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for flavor and fun*

EXTRACTS CONTINUED..........
*Making Extracts*​All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar. ​*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
​*Making Simple Syrup*​Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:*
Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
* Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. _
Zesting Made Simple​Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the “white stuff” underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)

............


----------



## spunk

Joe
can you f-pac melon and watermelon?


----------



## joeswine

*Water mellon fpac*

no never have but if i did i would be looking at* olive nations extracts without the proper chemistry all you have is water ,got it?*


----------



## joeswine

adding flavors and different taste to your wine can be fun and rewarding learnning how to _*think outside the box*_ is a great way to expand an already great collection of wine styles or the enhance your next concept.


----------



## joeswine

*Concord fpac*

every one likes concord grapes and they make a very interesting companion Cabernet and a background flavor (really)...


----------



## sour_grapes

joeswine said:


> every one likes concord grapes and they make a very interesting companion Cabernet and a background flavor (really)...



Hear that, @JohnT ? Even your buddy Joe says that _everyone_ likes Concord grapes!


----------



## geek

Paul, putting the question mark right adjacent to the user name won't tag the user...just fyi...


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> every one likes concord grapes and they make a very interesting companion Cabernet and a background flavor (really)...


 
Beyond words right now... This will have to sum things up..


----------



## wineforfun

Joe,
So you leave the broken down fruit in with the fpac? Tom had made a tutorial on making an fpac that said you should strain the broken down juice into a container, not keeping the fruit.


----------



## joeswine

*Concord fpac*

what I do is leave every thing in tact with in reason, this way you can get the benefit of the juice and pulp as well as some stems for tannins in the mix, just some stems not a lot. BESIDES YOU USE SO LITTLE IT'S NOT WORTH THE EFFORT..(1LB.) PER 6 GALLONS OR 5.

welshes: who didn't like Welches concord grape jelly? when you were a kit or even now with peanut butter and i have had many a glass of kosher wine which is predominately concord, but not my style for making my wine , not for me. *johnt is correct sorry* my fellow wine makers..
believing is trying, this fpac in you *Shiraz *or *cab,* adds a density and complexity to the background . These two wines I have used concord fpacs for that reason the concord is hidden by the *cab/or Shiraz* you can tell its there BUT NOT LOUDLY,QUIETLY *Think outside the box *


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Beyond words right now... This will have to sum things up..




John: Think inside the Fox!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> John: Think inside the Fox!


 

Hey, 

You KNOW I am not gonna let this slide without at least some comments! 
H E L L L L OOOO! Remember me.. Wine snob? 

One of the pictures seems to not have copied OK. It is a picture of Darth Vader pointing forward and saying "You are part of a rebel alliance and a traitor!". Thought that was the finniest one...

Glad that Joe has a sense of humor!!!


----------



## joeswine

I thought the pics were spot on no harm all in good fun....l


----------



## joeswine

*pomegranate fpac*

I had a request for a pomegranate fpac here it is.de-stone from the shell sauté down with a little sweet red wine and place right in to the primary if you want or secondary depending on your process..


----------



## joeswine

weather you use a fpac in the primary or the secondary your always creating layers of flavor and not a lot of grapes are needed to be used to do this process usually 1 heavy lb.. per six gallons of base is more then enough . THOMPSON seedless grapes for the standard white fpac, these are always available and will do the job just nicely.


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for flavor and fun*

HAVE YOU EVER HAD A WINE THAT JUST WASN'T RIGHT? AND YOU WERE SURE WHAT COULD BE THE TROUBLE WITH IT!
ZESTING CAN SOMETIMES MAKE ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN HAVING A OKAY WINE AND SOMETNIG JUST THIS SIDE OF "HAY,NO BAD!

USING ZEST AND EXTRACTS IN WINE HAS BEEN AROUND PROBLY SINCE WINE BEGAN TAKE A LOOK AT JUST SOME OF THE EHANCEMENTS TAH YOU CAN ADD TO YOUR WINE TO GIVE IT THAT ZING OR TASTE THAT'S STATES "I MADE THIS" ,FOLLOW THE THOUGHT PATTEREN AND 
*THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX*


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for fun and flavor continued*

FOLLOW THE FUN AND FLAVOR.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Joe - 

It would be interesting to see how many people actually do this method and what type of extracts or F- Pacs that they make - 

I am a newbie at this so I will start - 
Oak
vanilla beans 
lemon zest to make limoncello 

I would really like some others input -


----------



## joeswine

*extracts and fpac*

not in the least usually their is either good response or no??response, might not be a bad topic to start on a regular thread, we can weave it back and forth.


----------



## geek

Joe,

have you tried any of those custom f-packs for a Moscato juice bucket to back sweeten a bit, which?

I'll be making a Moscato juice bucket this week and plan to back sweeten a bit to around 1.000 or 1.002, thinking about using peaches or even leaving some of the fresh juice out before pitching yeast and then using that juice to back sweeten. I want to add flavor so simple syrup is not an option in this case for me.


----------



## joeswine

*Peach fpac*

*PEACH FPAC* SOUNDS EXCELLENT,DO YOU REMEMBER HOW I COOKED THEM DOWN ?I WOULD USE _4 VERY RIPE PEACHES_ DE-SKIN THEM(DO YOU KNOW HOW)? COOK THEM AND ADD THEM DIRECTLY TO THE SECONDARY.WHEN YOUR COOKING THEM ADD A CUP OF THE MOSCATO WINE JUICE AS A COOKING LIQUID.USUALLY THE MASCATO IS SEMI/DRY TO SWEET AS IT IS, WHICH IS THAT GOING TO BE YOUR FINISH PRODUCT? PUTTING THEM IN THE SECONDARY THEY WILL THEN BECOME A FLAVOR COMPONENT OF THE WINE,EXCELLENT FLAVOR MOVE.


----------



## geek

I think your "secondary" is around 1.010 before it gets dry. I usually don't transfer at that SG but rather let it go all the way dry in its primary fermenter.
So I want to make an f-pack to back sweeten after it is dry.
I will cook them as you said and will add when adding kmeta and sorbate, just like a wine kit.


----------



## geek

I also thought about freezing a few peaches, thaw and then squeeze to extract the juice.


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

THE IDEA WOULD BE TO INFUSE THE BASE WINE WITH THE PEACH AND THEN IF YOU WANTED TO BACKSWEETEN AT THE END.


----------



## joeswine

*Making a grape fpac*

VERY EASY TO DO AND GREAT TO WORK WITH.


----------



## joeswine

*Blackberry fpac*

berries are always add in favorite of mine in almost any wine to enhance either the background flavor or become a partner in the mix you can't go wrong..fast and fun. Making your own_ fpac_ can be very rewarding especially in the cold winter months when you finally come up with that good I deal and you have the product on hand.


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for flavor and fun*

USING FRUIT ZEST HAS BEEN AROUND FOREVER LETS TAKE A LOOK AND SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH THE ADDITION OF ZEST AND THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX.....


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for fun and flavor continued*

GETTING ANY IDEAS YET???
*Making Extracts*​All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar. ​*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
​*Making Simple Syrup*​Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:*
Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
* Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. _
Zesting Made Simple​Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the “white stuff” underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## joeswine

*Basic wine chemistry*

THIS IS THE BASICS ,LEARN,WHAT ,WHEN AND HOW TO APPLY THESE STEPS..........

*Basic Wine Chemistry *​

*Capitalization* is the process of adding sugar to unfermented grape developed by the French chemist Jean-Antoine-Claude Chantal, for whom it was named. Contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the wine sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Additionally, the sugar in capitalized wine cannot be tasted. 
*Potassium Metabisulfite* is a common wine or must additive, where it forms sulfur dioxide gas (SO2). This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as potent antioxidant, protecting both the color, and delicate flavors of wine. 
Typical dosage is ¼ tsp potassium metabisulfite, per 6 gallon bucket of must (yielding roughly 75ppm of SO2) prior to fermentation, and ½ tsp per 6 gallon bucket (150 ppm of SO2) at bottling. 
Winemaking equipment is sanitized by spraying with a 1% SO2 (2 tsp potassium metabisulfite per L) solution. 
*Potassium Sorbate* is used to inhibit molds, and yeasts in wine. Also known affectionately as “wine stabilizer”, potassium sorbate produces sorbic acid when added to wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wine is racked for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new yeast will be present to cause future fermentation. When a wine is sweetened before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent refermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabisulfite. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines and some hard cider but may be added to table wines which exhibits difficulty in maintaining clarity after fining. 
............................WINE MAKING BASICS


----------



## joeswine

*Extracts for flavor and fun*

have you worked with extracts yet??fun easy to do and can add flavor to a wine or as a cello base .
Espresso CELLO
What we used:
9 cups espresso (this is your base) (1 ball jar)
½ ball jar simple syrup
½ ball jar coffee bean extract
½ cup ever clear

What to do: 
Add your base (all the espresso, dump in the pot.)
Next , add the coffee bean extract (little at a time, to taste).
Then, add simple syrup to taste, a little at a time. 
The, taste to see if the ACHOLO. Is good. Most likely, it will need more.
Add ever clear to taste, make sure to not put too much that it overpowers. 
Once you are happy with the results, pour back into (2) clean ball jars and put the lids back on. It should sit a day or so to blend. Then you are ready for bottling.


----------



## joeswine

*Extracts for flavor and fun*

it's the time of the year to make your extracts come to work for you, have you tried them! 
*Making Extracts*​


All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar. ​ 
*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.


*Making Simple Syrup*​ 
Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:*
Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
*Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. _

Zesting Made Simple​ 
Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the “white stuff” underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## Boatboy24

Reminds me, I need to make some more lemon and orange cello.


----------



## cmason1957

I just started my coffee extract. Not as many beans and vodka, not everkleer. But same principle.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Craig
Do you add that to your coffee or drink it straight ?

LOL


----------



## cmason1957

Somedays, like today I just might be drinking it straight. I am planning on adding some to a bit of the Chambourcin grapes I have, just to see what it does to it. But it may end up with some chocolate extract, instead.


----------



## joeswine

As for me straight up or In my coffee in the morning. Good way to start a morning with a great tasting biscuttie.


----------



## joeswine

*Blueberry fpac*

perfect for most wines if you think outside the box,easy to do and very cost effective results..................


----------



## joeswine

*Blueberry fpac*

go back and review the how to on the blueberry fpac great for a lot of infusions.


----------



## joeswine

*My theory of blending*

HERE’S MY TAKE ON BLENDING, THE FIRST ITEM OF BUSINESS IS TO ESTABLISH WHAT IT IS IN A TASTE PROFILE, YOUR TRING TO ACCOMPLISH AND WHAT TYPE OF FINISH YOU WANT YOU’RE PROFILE TO HAVE.
NOW THAT YOU HAVE ESTABLISHED THE PROFILE AND FINISH LOOK FOR BLENDS THAT REALLY GO WELL TOGETHER, THAT MAKES WINE BLENDING A WHOLE LOT EASIER.
EX: MAKING A CAB AND MERLOT BLEND IS EASY RIGHT! BUT IF YOU’RE A KIT PERSON NOT SO. A WINEMAKER WHO USES GRAPE AND OR FRESH JUICE HAS THE ADVANTAGE OVER US, WHAT TO DO? *UNDERSTAND? SO WHAT DO WE NEED TO KNOW AND HOW DO WE GET THERE.*
*BLENDING CONSIST OF A TWO DIFFERENT WINES OR MORE HAVING SOME OF THE SAME CHARISTERICTS YET DIFFERENT ENOUGH IN THE BLEND TO STANDOUT ON ITS OWN IN RESPECT TO THE OTHERS ROLL IN THE MIX.USUALY THIS IS ALL DONE AFTER THE WINES ARE COMPLETED AND READY FOR BOTTLING.*
KIT MAKERS CAN DO ALL THE SAME MOVES ONLY GOING DOWN A VERY DIFFERENT AVENUE, IF YOU THINK OF ALL THE DIFFERENT ELEMENTS WE HAVE TO WORK WITH THERE IS NO REAL DIFFERENCE. WE HAVE THE BASIC CONCENTRATES TO WORK WITH AND DEPENDING ON THE VALUE OF THE KIT A LARGER AMOUNT OF VERITAL JUICE THEN CONCENTRATE,ADDING FRESH MADE FPACS TO THE BASE OR ZEST TO THE SECONDARY ALONG WITH THE ADDED AMOUNTS OF OAK,OAK DUST AND TANNINS ADDED ALL ALONG THE WAY. OUR VOLUMNES ARE SMALL ENOUGH TO TAKE CORRECTIVE ACTION AS LONG AS WE ARE PAYING ATTENTION TO THE BASIC WINE RULES AND SANATATION THAT’S REQUIRED,WE CAN CHANGE PERTTY MUCH ON A DIME AND DO WHAT IS NECESSARY TO OUR PRODUCT.
LET SAY I WAS GOING TO MAKE A BLACKBERRY PINO NIOR,THE FIRST QUESTION I ASK IS WHATS THE PRIMARY FLAVOR AND WHATS THE SECONDARY.DEPENDING ON WHAT PROFILE I WANT THE WINE TO HAVE (TASTE) WILL LET ME KNOW WHO IS THE LEADER IN THIS DANCE, THE PINO OR THE BLACKBERRY,IF I USE THE PINO AS THE BASE AND THE BLACKBERRY FPAC IN THE PRIMARY THEN THE BLEND SHOULD BE A PARTENERSHIP OF FLAVORS,IF I USE THE PINO AS MY BASE AND THE BERRIES IN THE SECONDARY THEN THE BERRIES BECOME THE BACKGROUND.
*I want to make a pinot Gris, from California and wanted to create crispness and a better bite to the wines finish, I would finish out the wine making sure I first had good abv. At the finish then either in the secondary or as a closing step a couple of weeks before bottling I would add the zest of 1 grapefruit or lemon to the wine and allow it two sit to infuse its acidity and freshness to the wine, then rack and bottle.*
*Making your own fpac from fresh grapes whenever and where ever you find them adds a better mouthfeel to the finish.*
There are a lot of different ways kit winemakers can infuse, enhance and create our wines to have a touch of our own hand in the making but you must take the time to *plan your work and work your plan*, and *always think outside the box.*


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup a key tool*

time to capitalize? or back sweeten? time for simple syrup ready to go to work already in a dissolved state no problems, follow the flow.
Simple syrup 

simple syrup is a key component in wine making weather your boosting the alcohol level or doing a capitalizations process (same thing) or just back sweetening at the finish ,simple syrup is fundamentally a more assured way to go and the process is simple this is a tool every wine maker should have available in his or hers tool box.
To make Simple Syrup We use Pure Can Sugar Only.
Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.
So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.
 
First:
-Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
-Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
-Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
-Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
-Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
-With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
-You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinitely. 

This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup a key tool*

SIMPLE SYRUP A KEY TOOL IN OUR TOOL BOX,GO BACK AND FIND OUT WHY?


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

Using berries or grapes in the mix, as a blending partner in the primary or as a secondary partner in the back ground the key - is to know your wines *taste profile* and of course what you want the wines finish to taste like..


----------



## joeswine

*Grape fpac*

EASY TO DO AND FUN TO USE,TRY ONE JUST 1 LB. OF GRAPES CAN ADD TO THE WINES OVERALL BALANCE AND FLAVOR......


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for fun and flavor continued*

don't forget the addition in some wines of fruit zest can create a sensual bite to the finish especially whites that seamed to finish out flat. Learn how and when to apply extracts and Zesting to increase your skills in wine making.


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for fun and flavor continued*

excellent for making cellos also..follow the f

*Making Extracts*


All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar. ​
*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.


*Making Simple Syrup*​
Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:*
Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
*Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. _

Zesting Made Simple​
Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the “white stuff” underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)

low...


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup a key tool*

Simple syrup 

simple syrup is a key component in wine making weather your boosting the alcohol level or doing a capitalizations process (same thing) or just back sweetening at the finish ,simple syrup is fundamentally a more assured way to go and the process is simple this is a tool every wine maker should have available in his or hers tool box.
To make Simple Syrup We use Pure Can Sugar Only.
Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.
So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.
 
First:
-Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
-Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
-Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
-Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
-Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
-With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
-You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinitely. 

This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

HAV A GREAT HOLIDAY


----------



## joeswine

Not always do you need a lot of fruit to incorporate its background flavor into a wines structure usually 16 ozs, per 6 gallons is good ,this is how I do it.


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup a key tool*

A partner in wine making..
Simple syrup 

simple syrup is a key component in wine making weather your boosting the alcohol level or doing a capitalizations process (same thing) or just back sweetening at the finish ,simple syrup is fundamentally a more assured way to go and the process is simple this is a tool every wine maker should have available in his or hers tool box.
To make Simple Syrup We use Pure Can Sugar Only.
Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.
So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.
 
First:
-Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
-Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
-Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
-Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
-Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
-With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
-You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinitely. 

This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox. 

.....


----------



## spunk

So when you make the syrup you do not use the boil bath method.


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup a key tool*

spunk<<<not sure what you mean ?


----------



## spunk

Ok when i can like to saw pickles or tomotoes i use a hot water bath method to seal and prepare food for storage would this work for the simple syrup for longer storage i never tryed the cold water way. Thanks


----------



## joeswine

The. Principal is the same as the water cools the quat jars iit creats a vacuum in the jar,if I stated that correctly.


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

MAKING A FPAC CAN BE FUN AND REWARDING HAVE YOU TRIED ONE YET??/


----------



## Fang

Great thread Joe.

Adding grapes to a grape concentrate must or making an fpac and then adding? What are the ups/downs of each?


----------



## joeswine

Good to hear from you, if you break down what your asking then yes to all the above. Remember this is *just my way, if* I have a concentrate that is my base, I would add the fpac in the *primary* as a blending agent, if I wanted it to be a background enhancement then in the* secondary*. The key is to know the base wines *taste profile* and then take it from there. _Fang_ is that clear enough?
The ups and downs???Balance always keep balance and control of the acidity and the abv...*BALANCE*,sometime it requires a little more work with the fpacs but in the bigger picture the flavor profile will be better as well as the body of the wine and it doesn't take that much to do the work 16ozs. per 5/6 gallons and your home. have an adventure in wine making and be creative, *THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX...........*


----------



## Fang

Thanks for the reply Joe.

I am looking to add the grapes to improve mouth feel.

What is your opinion on the difference between simply adding crushed grapes, and making an fpac?

Assume adding to primary.


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

 FANG ..more texture for sure and flavor.


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

There fun and rewarding ,trying different things makes this craft fun and enjoyable, go a head MAKE A FPAC..................................


----------



## joeswine

this one is for the after dinner or desert for lunch follow.
Espresso Cello
What we used:
9 cups espresso (this is your base) (1 ball jar)
½ ball jar simple syrup
½ ball jar coffee bean extract
½ cup everclear

What to do: 
Add your base (all the espresso, dump in the pot.)
Next , add the coffee bean extract (little at a time, to taste).
Then, add simple syrup to taste, a little at a time. 
The, taste to see if the alch. Is good. Most likely, it will need more.
Add everclear to taste, make sure to not put too much that it overpowers. 
Once you are happy with the results, pour back into (2) clean ball jars and put the lids back on. It should sit a day or so to blend. Then you are ready for bottling. 

e flow.


----------



## Mismost

straightening up the freezer getting ready for deer season....found a couple bags of long frozen bags of blueberries....making my first FPac...gonna add it to a batch of jam & jelly wine...IF I don't smear it on bread and eat it all first...this stuff tastes great!


----------



## joeswine

Fpac's can be fun to play with.


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

fun with fpacs....


----------



## joeswine

*COCOnUT YUZO*

HOLIDAY TIME IS PARTY TIME HERE'S ONE THAT'S SURE TO PLEASE.


----------



## Rampage4all

Did it turn out with a good coconut flavor. Been looking for one to replace the old cornucopia coconut kits.


----------



## joeswine

It could never be enough coconut for me but as wine goes it's lite and in the background.


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for flavor and fun*

once you get the hang of the use of zest and making an fpac your on your way to wine fun and your own creativeness.
*Making Extracts*​All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar. ​*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
​*Making Simple Syrup*​Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:*
Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
* Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. _
Zesting Made Simple​Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the “white stuff” underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## joeswine

*strawberry fpac*

great enhancement ,follow the flow.....when making an fpac always try to use the *base wine* as liquefier..WAC4504 this is for you.


----------



## DG2001

Joe, are the strawberries for your Cabernet Rose? If so did you add any sugar or only base wine and strawberries?


----------



## joeswine

Yes there for the cab Rose's he berries should be enough I never add sugar to fruit fpac.Between the sugars in the wines base and coupled with capitalization ,if I do that,that's enough. Bi BH


----------



## joeswine

Yes they are; no need to add sugar to the berries and base.They will incorporate on their own.


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

time to play with flavors and enhancements..


----------



## joeswine

*limoncello,take 2*

tasty and fun to make..follow this easy flow....


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting for flavor and fun*

*Making Extracts*​All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar. ​*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
​*Making Simple Syrup*​Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:*
Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
* Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. _
Zesting Made Simple​Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the “white stuff” underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## joeswine

*Extracts for flavor and fun*

*Making Extracts*​ 

All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar. ​ 
*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnamon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valencia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.


*Making Simple Syrup*​ 
Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:*
Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
*Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. _

Zesting Made Simple​ 
Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zestier to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zestier you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the “white stuff” underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)
this was the first time I attempted to make a lemon cello (back in the days) and soon found out it was all wrong, making the extract was the first step ,then simple syrup and the final addition of ever Kleer, but not only was it made in stages it had to be put together in stages as well this way it comes out to your taste ,not to sweet not to harsh but to your liking every time..by using a soup pot and adding all the lemon extract and then the everklreer to create the overall volume .I could then adjust the sweetness to taste with the addition of simple syrup just like making a sauce. Got it!


----------



## pip

I've been experimenting with flavor extracts using gelatin (although i've switched to agar agar, which is much faster). It's actually great fun, and really packs a flavor punch in a batch of wine. So far i've only used them for back sweetening but this morning i found nearly 200mls of a mango essence had dripped out overnight from about 300grams of mango mash and half a cup of water. 

The syrup is delicious, really amazingly delicious. I had a spoon full and had to grab hold of myself so that i didnt just drink it all. I measured the sg of the syrup and it came in at 1.064 which got me wondering whether anyone has used a largish quantity of gelatin extract as a primary fermenting base? If so, are there any pitfalls, things to look out for? Would this be something worth experimenting with?


----------



## Mismost

Joe....is that food color you are adding drops of to the extract?

I made a quart of Myers Lemon everclear extract....but it is not yellow at all...kinda of dull orange. I take it the food coloring is get that nice yellow color?

BTW...what do you use the cinnamon extract for? add to what?


----------



## joeswine

no that's as is,the color is the color,see the process? Neve used galitin,the thickness from the simple syrup should be the correct viscosity for .cello.but hay have a creative adventure anyway.


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

lets make one....


----------



## joeswine

*Basic wine chemistry*

*Basic Wine Chemistry *​ 
*Chaptalization* is the process of adding sugar to unfermented grape developed by the French chemist Jean-Antoine-Claude Chaptal, for whom it was named. Contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the wine sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Additionally, the sugar in chaptalized wine cannot be tasted. 
*Potassium Metabisulfite* is a common wine or must additive, where it forms sulfur dioxide gas (SO2). This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as potent antioxidant, protecting both the color, and delicate flavors of wine. 
Typical dosage is ¼ tsp potassium metabisulfite, per 6 gallon bucket of must (yielding roughly 75ppm of SO2) prior to fermentation, and ½ tsp per 6 gallon bucket (150 ppm of SO2) at bottling. 
Winemaking equipment is sanitized by spraying with a 1% SO2 (2 tsp potassium metabisulfite per L) solution. 
*Potassium Sorbate* is used to inhibit molds, and yeasts in wine. Also known affectionately as “wine stabilizer”, potassium sorbate produces sorbic acid when added to wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wine is racked for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new yeast will be present to cause future fermentation. When a wine is sweetened before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent refermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabisulfite. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines and some hard cider but may be added to table wines which exhibits difficulty in maintaining clarity after fining.


----------



## Smok1

Joe, im about to try and make a blueberry concentrate/fpack for my blueberry wine, ill be reracking the bluberry wine tonight and adding the homaemade fpack to it. I already dosed the batch of wine with kmeta, given im using fresh fruit for fpack is it nessecary to add kmeta to the fpack before adding it to my wine?


----------



## joeswine

If you're adding it to the primary,then no the chemicals will be added in the final process.however if you're adding it after you placed you chems you should .


----------



## Smok1

joeswine said:


> If you're adding it to the primary,then no the chemicals will be added in the final process.however if you're adding it after you placed you chems you should .



Thank you sir


----------



## joeswine

*Peach fpac*

simple and easy to add the taste of peach all year round..wash,slice ,simmer in wine base ,add to the bucket or freeze for later...


----------



## joeswine

*Fpacs*

these can be a great addition to your wines flavor experiment especially with the kits under $100 dollars.....


----------



## joeswine

REALLY INTERRESTING WHAT YOU CAN DO TO AN INEXPENSIVE KIT OR TO TAKE A MODERATELY PRICES KIT TO A NEW LEVEL,THE ONLY THING THAT STOPS YOU IS *YOUR IMAGINATION*. ..REALLY.


----------



## joeswine

fpacs can be fun and very tasty enhancement to a ordinary wine kit. have you tried making an FPAC?


----------



## Mismost

I have made Fpacs...blueberry, blackberry,grapes, peach
I have used zest and have made your extracts and now have them on the shelf for use....lotta bang for the buck there. 

I used canned fruits blackberry, plum, cherry in the last Malbec...not finished yet, but mummmmm. I dumped those canned fruits into a mesh bag in a glass bowl and added peptic enzyme, it sat for 24 hours covered and was then added to the pool. it fermented down to a small handful of blackberry seeds...that was all that was left after the primary.

Need to start looking at how adding to primary vs secondary effects the batch....i know your thoughts Joe, I just want to see MY results. Tons of combos with Fpac, zests, and extracts....need to start splitting batches and playing more and TAKING BETTER NOTES!


----------



## joeswine

It's all about roll play, add the fruit in the primary it then becomes a partner with the base add it to the secondary and it then becomes a background taste, understand. Zest on the other hand can be added at anytime as long as you don't rush the process.


----------



## joeswine

ANYONE TRY A POMEGRANATE FPAC YET THEIR TASTY AND FUN TO PLAY WITH FOLLOW THE FLOW..


----------



## joeswine

BALANCE OF THE FLOW REMEMBER YOU COULD ALWAYS FREEZE THE FPAC FOR LATER....


----------



## mainshipfred

joeswine said:


> ANYONE TRY A POMEGRANATE FPAC YET THEIR TASTY AND FUN TO PLAY WITH FOLLOW THE FLOW..



Joe, I received my Pom/Zin today and want to start tomorrow. How many Poms do you use and if you are adding the fruit do you still only make a 5 gallon batch? Also do you use grape juice concentrate when using the fruit? Thanks in advance. I also have a cranberry malbec, any thoughts on that?


----------



## joeswine

Hi mainshipfred,on the poms use 3 or 4,use 1cup of the base to saute the fruit down and put it directly it to the mix after your SG reading ,then the yeast.the crandberrymelbec melbec is a very tasty blend both kits make at full volume,ifbyo i want to kick up the ABV which I always do add one quart of simple syrup to the primary stir well take your starting sg, add the fpac then the yeast ,stay with the ex1118.


----------



## mainshipfred

Thank you Joe, so you add the F pack prior to yeast. Why do you like the 1118. I always avoid using it


----------



## joeswine

It's a work horses and helps over come environmental problems ( temp). And in these wine kits bumping up the abv is quite helpful to balance out the sweetness of the fpacs.which brand kits are they? With these kits I don't believe that changing the yeast will create any difference in the Might. Designed structure.sometimes less is more.


----------



## mainshipfred

joeswine said:


> It's a work horses and helps over come environmental problems ( temp). And in these wine kits bumping up the abv is quite helpful to balance out the sweetness of the fpacs.which brand kits are they? With these kits I don't believe that changing the yeast will create any difference in the Might. Designed structure.sometimes less is more.



WE Island Mist


----------



## joeswine

these kits do well with the ABV increased they finish sweet. Have fun


----------



## mainshipfred

joeswine said:


> these kits do well with the ABV increased they finish sweet. Have fun



I'm shooting for 12 - 13 ABV


----------



## joeswine

That's a good abv for these kits unless you like very sweet wine's. Keep me posted..jp


----------



## mainshipfred

joeswine said:


> That's a good abv for these kits unless you like very sweet wine's. Keep me posted..jp



Will do and thanks for your help.


----------



## joeswine

SUGAR IS OUR PARTNER IN WINEMAKING LEARNING WHEN AND HOW TO APPLY IT IS VERY IMPORTANT..


----------



## joeswine

To make Simple Syrup
We use Pure Can Sugar Only.

Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.

So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.

First:
Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinetily. 
This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

lets talk about simple syrup and the work horse it is to this craft. making it and keeping it *on hand* is easy and the way to go a *great tool in your tool box*


----------



## joeswine

balance of making simple syrup......never be without it ready to use it last a long time prepped..


----------



## wildhair

I do a LOT of canning (fruits, jams, vegies, etc.) and this is a really good idea. I have canned leftover syrup used in canning fruit, but I hadn't thought about this before for winemaking. Duh. I'm gonna do this for sure. 

If I may make 1 suggestion - 
Wash the jars and place them in the oven on low (or around 200 degrees) and pull them out of the oven to fill them. They are much less likely to break when filled with boiling syrup if the jar is 
pre-heated close to the temp of the liquid. I've had room temp jars that " pop" when filled with boiling liquid. It makes a mess! You should also sterilize the lids in boiling water while the syrup is cooking - not only to kill bacteria but to soften the rubber for a better seal. 
Once cooled - remove the rings - they will rust.


----------



## joeswine

my jars are all placed in the washer prier to use along with the lids and screw tops,if you notice when I'm filling the liquid into the jars there in a shallow pan,the i run cool water in the pan that helps create a vacuum ,tighten down with stove mittens ,all's well,done for the better part of 20 years... it's all part of the process.


----------



## wildhair

Like I said - just a suggestion. Canning the syrup is a great idea - I'll definitely be using it. I've been following this thread - actually read it all from the beginning. Lots of great info - thanks for taking the time.


----------



## joeswine

Thanks for reading I hope you have pickup some usfull info and keep sharing everyone's info is welcome.
What did you think was the most interested you.?


----------



## wildhair

I just started making wine in fall of 2016, so a lot of it is a bit advanced for me at this stage, to be honest. I had no idea what an "f-pac" even was when i started reading the posts. I found the whole concept of adding different flavors at different times to get different flavor profiles fascinating - it takes things to a level that I was unaware even existed. I hadn't read anywhere previously about making flavor packs or adding zests. As I get a little more confident in my basic skills - I will be trying to make some f-pacs .......... maybe this summer. The pictures and directions make it look like something I could do. 

I appreciate the time you take to post all this info and for everyone whose answered my Q's the last year.


----------



## joeswine

Summer is a great time for making fpacs fruit is fresh for the now and the cold wintery months, sauteed down vacuum sealed ,rem remem always think outside the box.


----------



## joeswine

FPAC ARE FUN TO USE AND CAN EVEN BE FROZEN FOR WHEN YOU WANT TO MAKE WINE IN THE WINTER MONTHS AND DON'T HAVE A FRESH FRUIT INSIGHT ,THESE ARE SOME F TH MANY TYPES YOU CAN MAKE .ALWAYS KEEP THE BASE WINES PROFILE IN MIND AN THE PARTNERSHIP WITH THE ADDED FLOAVOR..GOT IT?


----------



## wildhair

OK - this is sort of an fpac related Q. I have 5 gal of Rhubarb wine I just put in the secondary. Sg is at .990. As I mentioned above, I also do a lot of canning and I have some rhubarb sauce on the shelf. It is essentially cooked down rhubarb + some sugar. So it's "kinda" like and fpac - but canned instead of frozen.
To add more rhubarb flavor to the wine (as well as residual sugar) - can I put the rhubarb sauce in a mesh bag and add it to the secondary? Would that add more flavor or would it cause problems - like spoilage or off flavor or something?

I did add 2 1/2 qt. in a mesh bag during primary fermentation and it worked fine - added a bit more color and flavor to the brew. I also have some canned cherries and black raspberries in light syrup - I should be able to turn those into fpac's, too - right?
Have you ever tried canning the f-pacs instead of freezing them?


----------



## joeswine

As far as the rubarb goes how thick is this? Sometimes less is more don't over add is your taste buds ( I wouldn't add more) you can at the back end if you wanted to.As far as the cherries and blackberries go as long as they were fresh no problem,you need to decide if you want to partnership or background the flavor profile.Your thinking outside the box and that's great.


----------



## wildhair

The rhubarb sauce is about as thick as applesauce and about the same consistency. The cherries and black raspberries were picked, prepped and canned by me. Doesn't get any fresher. 

And if I remember your earlier posts correctly - "partner" the flavor would be to add the fpac in the primary and "background" the flavor profile is to add it in the secondary. 
I'll need to go back and re-read to brush up on this.  I'll hold off on adding anymore rhubarb and see how it turns out. 

Would it work better (to boost the flavor and aroma) to add the extra rhubarb (sauce) when the primary fermentation was ALMOST done - like at SG -1.030 or 1.020? 
I think that's when I added the fpac in the kit wine I did.


----------



## joeswine

I think I wouldn't add anymore to this mix see how it finishes out first .Stop adding . As far as the berries go what was your canning process any additives?


----------



## wildhair

Agreed - no more additions to this batch. The only additives for any of my fruit is some light sugar syrup. Sometimes a bit of lemon juice - depending on the fruit. Berries and cherries - only light syrup. 
That's the advantage to home canning - you can eliminate the additives.


----------



## joeswine

When using a Fpac I always get a starting reading then add my simple syrup 1 quart at a time,usually 1 will do so be careful let your hudrohydro be your best friend.stay the course.and always think outside the box.jp


----------



## joeswine

ARE YOU READY FOR THE FRUIT TASTE OF SUMMER THEN LETS GET MAKING FPACS TO SUIT YOUR TASTE AND YOUR WINES BASE,,,EASY FUN AND TASTY


----------



## joeswine

MAKING SIMPLE SYRUP A SPECIAL TOOL IN YOUR TOOL BOX LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT AND USE IT.


----------



## joeswine

PHASE #2...........................
To make Simple Syrup
We use Pure Can Sugar Only.

Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.

So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.

First:
Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinetily. 
This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

USING GRAPEFRUIT ZEST OR ANY OTHER ENHANCEMENT ..REQUIRES A LITTLE TOUCH AND AN OLD RULE OF THUMB..*LESS IS MORE*..


----------



## joeswine

*Basic Wine Chemistry *




*Chaptalization* is the process of adding sugar to unfermented grape developed by the French chemist Jean-Antoine-Claude Chaptal, for whom it was named. Contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the wine sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Additionally, the sugar in chaptalized wine cannot be tasted.

*Potassium Metabisulfite* is a common wine or must additive, where it forms sulfur dioxide gas (SO2). This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as potent antioxidant, protecting both the color, and delicate flavors of wine.

Typical dosage is ¼ tsp potassium metabisulfite, per 6 gallon bucket of must (yielding roughly 75ppm of SO2) prior to fermentation, and ½ tsp per 6 gallon bucket (150 ppm of SO2) at bottling.

Winemaking equipment is sanitized by spraying with a 1% SO2 (2 tsp potassium metabisulfite per L) solution.

*Potassium Sorbate* is used to inhibit molds, and yeasts in wine. Also known affectionately as “wine stabilizer”, potassium sorbate produces sorbic acid when added to wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wine is racked for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new yeast will be present to cause future fermentation. When a wine is sweetened before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent refermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabisulfite. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines and some hard cider but may be added to table wines which exhibits difficulty in maintaining clarity after fining.


----------



## joeswine

MAKING A FPAC ON YOUR OWN CAN BE FUN AND REWAREDING ,JUST THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX AND HAVE FUN WITH YOUR DRINK...


----------



## Ole

For what is the zest extract used for? Is using of extract comparable to adding zest directly?


----------



## joeswine

Zest extract is the base ingredient mix with some form of alcohol.
Like Everlleer allow it to set up for a month and making a liquor out of it 
Zest on the other hand is a direct ingredient added to the primary of the wines base, or secondary depending on how you are thinking. Got it!


----------



## Ole

Thank you. But is zest extract used in the wine making process? And when in the wine making process will you use the extract?

Thank you for your help


----------



## joeswine

No the zest extract is used as a rule in making liquors.


----------



## PhilDarby

I have found when making an fpac aka tweaking or blending, the simple rule is that whatever flavour you add last predominates, the overall flavour and if used with caution works well, to change the flavour the way you want, whether subtely or substantially, depending, on how much you add, use it with caution, is the thing to remember, IMHO they are also easy to add , because, they predominate, the overall flavour, just dont do it when you have had a few ;-) because when u sober up the flavour isnt how u imagined it, the night before ;-)


----------



## joeswine

It all depends on what you want to do.
To make a partnership with the wine it goes in the primary, if you add it to the secondary it becomes a background flavor, it takes practice and planning.


----------



## joeswine

lets make an fpac you pick the fruit and it can be done adding a hole new outlook on wine making


----------



## Edward Emery Miller

As in most kit wines, Fpac's are added after stabilizing with Metabisulfite's and Potassium Sorbate, then Chitosan (
fining agent) is added after flavoring/back sweetening wine for Stronger flavor profile. I agree with Joeswine above about adding to primary or to secondary for different outcomes. My biggest thing with F-Pac's is in adding them after Secondary Stabilization. I think your F-Pac would be better if made into a syrup from fruit/sugar if you wanted a Stronger flavor and let it sit for two weeks after fining before bottling. I'm no expert, but just my opinion from previous wine's I have made. I like a wine that has the flavor profile from the time I sip it to the last swallow. Don't want a lot of sediment/fruit sitting in my carboy when I go to bottle it, even though I am racking to my bottling bucket.

www.ehow.com/how_6605453_make-wine-f_pack.html is a good link on making F-pac
https://shellybellywines.wordpress.com/2012/08/19/a-simple-f-pac/ another site I found for making F-pac


----------



## joeswine

There is a big difference .
Adding the fruit to that base wine and then simmering down no matter what the quantity of fruit you bring out the natural flavors of the fruit and in the primary it allows for more fall out of the unwanted product adding the help the finishing in the presecondary .this is the time to let the wine finish out frementing.
The fpac ( we're talking fruit ) can impart all it's flavors and so become a partnership with the base wine.
And if there is a the possibility of pectin haze from the added fruit you've just added you have time in the process to clear it up.
In the secondary adding a fruited fpac 
Has a lesser effect on the finish and become a background flavor.
Remember this when adding a self-made fpac a little goes aLong way if you follow my method of making it.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## joeswine

Hay gang now is the time the fresh fruit is coming out ,time to start making FPACS,for now and to freeze for the winter.


----------



## joeswine

today I going into the secondary with my Sanginovese simple wine with a great tweak.


----------



## joeswine

making simple syrup it's easy and a tool for everyone's toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

balance of the process...


----------



## joeswine

what happens afterwards????? *think outside the box *is the best thing a creative wine maker can do not only does it allow you to make a wine that you like it allows you to explore the possibilities of *WHAT IF?..i made a Sanginovese nothing umusal about that RIGHT/\?* I added 16 ozs,. of Raspberries .. i opened a bottle last afternoon to pair with lump crab meat and a Spanish red sauce , the sauce was spot on the wine was smooth, great upfront taste with good fruit and a decent finish to the back side. very good for a medium priced kit at an early age. My wife and i finished the whole bottle ,unusually for use ,an was surprised how good this wine turned out. This will be a winner next spring..


----------



## joeswine

PHASE @ THE FINISH......


----------



## joeswine

With *fresh fruit* in season here in _New Jersey,_ it's time to plan for the winter wine making season ahead and to prepare Fpacs for the fall. Just think of the combinations and taste profiles you can create ,_*Think out side the box..... these are just a few ideas .*_


----------



## joeswine

Walkers fresh juice is the best in my opinion, so this year I'm making two of them a Pear and a Cranberry both will have fresh fruit Fpacs and will boosts the ABV< just a little ..


----------



## joeswine

Last but not least .... by tomorrow morning we should be on our way to making PEAR WINE.


----------



## joeswine

lets make a blackberry port kit...follow the flow....


----------



## joeswine

more to the flow this is a rather long one...don't fall a sleep..


----------



## joeswine

just a little longer....


----------



## joeswine

just a little bit more.....lots of moving parts..but that's wine making'


----------



## joeswine

MAKING FPACS CAN BE REWARDING AND IT ALLOWS YOU THE WINE MAKER TO COMPLETE YOUR WINE MAKING THOUGHTS.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

joeswine said:


> MAKING FPACS CAN BE REWARDING AND IT ALLOWS YOU THE WINE MAKER TO COMPLETE YOUR WINE MAKING THOUGHTS.


Getting ready to start the Pom Zin, what did you add to the started kit ? Thanks


----------



## joeswine

Add the pin in the primary.


----------



## joeswine

Fpacs can be fun and an expression of your own style and taste.


----------



## joeswine

PHASE #2.........................you can fpacs all summer log for your winter winemaking times.


----------



## joeswine

Making Fpacs are fun and rewarding they ADD BODY AND FLAVOR LEAR TO KNOW YOUR BASE WNES PROFILE THE MOVE FORWARD WITH YOU FPAC.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Joe, saw that Pomegranate you have before, just as I was about to make one. Made the fpac as you described and it came out great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## joeswine

making an fpac is fun and rewarding *ADDING PURE FLAVOR TO YOUR WINES AND EXTRACTS.FOLLOW THE FLOW..*


----------



## sour_grapes

bumping for my convenience


----------



## sour_grapes

bumping for my convenience


----------



## joeswine

making simple syrup is a tool every winemaker should know how to make and when and how much to use.


----------



## bstnh1

joeswine said:


> making simple syrup is a tool every winemaker should know how to make and when and how much to use.


How do you store this, Joe? I've made syrup before, bt never enough to store for future use.


----------



## joeswine

Follow my flow when the hot ball jars start to cool they,ll create a vacuum the same way you would make jams or jellies understand?
Reread the process.
The syrup will keep for a long time on the shelf.


----------



## bstnh1

joeswine said:


> Follow my flow when the hot ball jars start to cool they,ll create a vacuum the same way you would make jams or jellies understand?
> Reread the process.
> The syrup will keep for a long time on the shelf.


Thanks! I thought that would be the case, but I wasn't sure since you didn't mention anything about storing the jars.


----------



## joeswine

NOW IS THE TIME OF THE SEASON FOR FRESH FRUIT , time to make FPACS for now and in the winter.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

joeswine said:


> Add the pin in the primary.


What do you mean by "Pin" ??................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## joeswine

That didn't come out quite right.
Let's start over.
Saute the fruit until its starts to breakdown, then just add it directly into the mix.
GOT IT?
ALWAYS REMEMBER MORE IS LESS. 
16 TO 28 OZS. PER 5/6 GALLON BATCH IS ENOUGH.


----------



## Gilmango

Three questions about adding DRIED fruit as an fpac, in my case so far this is just related to tweaking kit wines.

1st - is a sautee still suggested? Or any sort of chopping up of the fruit to better expose the sugars to the wine yeast? Or just throw it into a muslin or nylon sack? It seems like the drying process intensifies the sugars quite a bit and also breaks down cell walls and skins a bit, so I have added raisins, apricots, and grape skins (dry and wet) with no further treatment. But if I want to add a larger dried fruit like some apricots, cherries, figs, etc. should I shop them up first, or even sautee and cool them down first? I have tasted raisins and apricots which I added to primary and did an extended maceration, and they tasted like they'd given up nearly all their sugar and most of their flavor as well.

2nd - I was sad to see that a few of the dried fruits we keep in the house, mostly for baking, had sunflower oil added. Presumably so the fruit does not stick together, maybe so it seems moister too? I am really leery of adding anything but dried fruit, or possibly fruit with some added sulfite (but no sorbate) as a preservative. Short of finding dried fruit with no oil on it, is there a way to easily rinse the oil off? I feel like if I soak it in alcohol to get the oil off I will lose flavor, and I definitely won't use any soap to get the oil off. So feeling like I cannot use this fruit, but maybe the amount of oil is so small that adding no more than 16 oz. to a 5/6 gallon batch of wine will not add any noticeable oil. Any advice is welcome.

3rd - dried fruit is more concentrated, should I use proportionately less?


----------



## toadie

I've used raisins a few times. You are right they are often covered with a thin film of oil for preservation. My first step is a vigorous rinse a couple of times. Then overnight soak followed by a blend with a food processor or ? vitamix. Then put them in a mesh bag. Not sure if that helps. Once I noticed a sort of fatty film or ring at the mouth of the carboy. I was a little concerned but after a second racking it wasn't an issue.
Cheers.


----------



## joeswine

With dried fruits which i dont use a lot of wash them in cold water, then add them directly into the base wine, they will rehydrate on there own.
YES , ONCE THEY'VE GIVEN UP THERE ESSENCES THERE TASTELESS. 
Less is always more however, with dried fruit i would use the same amount, EX. I cup for 5 or 6 gallon batch of raisins, ect.
Keep thinking outside the box. Its fun.


----------



## Bmd2k1

joeswine said:


> With dried fruits which i dont use a lot of wash them in cold water, then add them directly into the base wine, they will rehydrate on there own.
> YES , ONCE THEY'VE GIVEN UP THERE ESSENCES THERE TASTELESS.
> Less is always more however, with dried fruit i would use the same amount, EX. I cup for 5 or 6 gallon batch of raisins, ect.
> Keep thinking outside the box. Its fun.


Do you ever use any fpacs post fermentation while bulk aging?

Cheers!


----------



## joeswine

The acholo is the catalyst thatdraws out the flavor to blend in ,that's not to say you couldn't its your wine and idea ,I wouldn't. 
There's two ways this goes,enhancements in the primary becomes a partnership with the base.
Enhancements in the secondary it then becomes a background flavor,got it ?


----------



## Bmd2k1

joeswine said:


> The acholo is the catalyst thatdraws out the flavor to blend in ,that's not to say you couldn't its your wine and idea ,I wouldn't.
> There's two ways this goes,enhancements in the primary becomes a partnership with the base.
> Enhancements in the secondary it then becomes a background flavor,got it ?


Got it! Thanks 

Cheers!


----------



## joeswine

Making Fpacs can be fun and very rewarding...follow the flow.]
When the fruit is in season*  vacuum sea*l it for_ winter winemaking ._


----------



## DizzyIzzy

joeswine said:


> Making Fpacs can be fun and very rewarding...follow the flow.]
> When the fruit is in season*  vacuum sea*l it for_ winter winemaking ._


This was a great pictorial tutorial..................Thanks.....................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## joeswine

Using Everkleer when making extracts gives you more volume ,using vodka is smoother but not the correct bite to the finish.


----------



## joeswine

coffee port my most awarded port wine with a tweak and age.


----------



## joeswine

Phase #2


----------



## joeswine

something from Italy, clean finish, and to the point id make this one again


----------



## joeswine

wine time making a fpac out of fresh fruit is an excellent idea easy and cheap to enhance the wine and add your own touch to a basic wine.


----------



## joeswine

*basic Wine Chemistry *​
* 

Chaptalization* is the process of adding sugar to an unfermented grape developed by the French chemist Jean-Antoine-Claude Chapital, for whom it was named. Contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the wine sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Additionally, the sugar in chaptalized wine cannot be tasted.

*Potassium Metabisulfite* is a common wine or must additive, where it forms sulfur dioxide gas (SO2). This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as a potent antioxidant, protecting both the color and delicate flavors of wine.

The typical dosage is ¼ tsp potassium metabisulfite, per 6-gallon bucket of must (yielding roughly 75ppm of SO2) prior to fermentation, and ½ tsp per 6-gallon bucket (150 ppm of SO2) at bottling.

Winemaking equipment is sanitized by spraying with a 1% SO2 (2 tsp potassium metabisulfite per L) solution.

*Potassium Sorbate* is used to inhibit molds and yeasts in wine. Also known affectionately as “wine stabilizer”, potassium sorbate produces sorbic acid when added to the wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wine is racked for the final time after clearing, will continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new yeast will be present to cause future fermentation. When a wine is sweetened before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent re-fermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabisulfite. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines, and some hard cider but may be added to table wines that exhibit difficulty in maintaining clarity after fining. C


----------

